# Skunk in a live trap, what now!!!



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have some ***** trying to get into my house so I set a live trap out for them and caught a skunk instead, what do i do now!!!!??? :yikes::lol:

I live in a subdivision so a .22 from a distance is out of the question.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Is the trap big enough for it to raise its tail? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Then your on your own!! Haha. Just kidding. When I had skunk problems, dnr told me to approach from the head, cover with a blanket, put in back of truck and release at nearest park.... but my neighbor poisoned it and I never got it trapped. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Gee, thanks. :lol:

Anyone in the Lapeer/Davison area need a live skunk for a good practical joke? :evil:


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Check your PM.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Cover the live trap with a blanket/rug and take the skunk to a lake or drown it in a tub of water. Very easy and they won't release the stink. Thus completing the skunk's circle of life.

L & O


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, you guys are brave walking up on a skunk with just a blanket between you and a bath in tomato juice. :lol:


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

ih772 said:


> Man, you guys are brave walking up on a skunk with just a blanket between you and a bath in tomato juice. :lol:


Turtle man does it all the time


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Got some LIVE ACTION!


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYA

ok I'll stop


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

What were you planning to do with the **** you intended to catch? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I was thinking of a nice stew or maybe try grilling it with a little BBQ sauce. :corkysm55 I hear the babies are similar to veal.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck man, buddy just got one in a live trap. Shot it with an air rifle, said it stunk real bad..but did the job. Have fun..:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

All kidding aside, one of my in-laws has a nuisance animal removal business and he's getting stitched up in the emergency room and not available at the moment to tend his traps....Don't ask. :lol: 

I really don't want to leave the skunk in the trap any longer than necessary so I thought I'd see what the collective wisdom of MS.com would come up with.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

panfishking said:


> Good luck man, buddy just got one in a live trap. Shot it with an air rifle, said it stunk real bad..but did the job. Have fun..:lol:


Hey man, you changed your avatar, no more Chessie pic?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

ih772 said:


> Man, you guys are brave walking up on a skunk with just a blanket between you and a bath in tomato juice. :lol:


Ya try to release one in a foothold! Tryed and succeeded! Non sprayed!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Just had to change it up man....hows your Chessie doing?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> Ya try to release one in a foothold! Tryed and succeeded! Non sprayed!


Now that's something to be proud of!!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

The blanket method actually works....but when all else fails use the .22 or a bow lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

